# Solved: How Do I connect a network printer to a standalone pc?



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Its a network printer - connecting to a standalone PC running XP Home - its connected 
using USB at the moment how do I connect it using a network cable - there is a spare (operational) network card in the pc already - but now what ?


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

anybody any ideas on this one?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My first idea is "why bother?". 

I guess, if it's doable, you need a cross-over cable unless one of the ports is auto-sensing. And even if printers assign Automatic Private Internet Protocol Addresses it will probably be better to assign static IP addresses.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm also confused. It will probably work at least as well with the USB connection.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

Terry and John - thanks. I read somewhere that network printer was the way to go ? ...um maybe not...I was using an ordinary network cable to try to connect - no wonder it was not working. I will try a crossover cable anyway while I'm at it...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a network ready all-in-one and certainly agree that network printer is the way to go. If you have a network. Connect it directly to a router, assign a static IP, and it is independently available to each and every computer on your network.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Connecting it to a router via the network interface makes sense. Doing so to a computer doesn't.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

why?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why what?
If you're connecting a printer to a computer, you use a local interface such as USB. If you're connecting it to a network, you use the network adapter and connect it to network equipment, not a computer.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

double helix - thanks for the advice. I repsect your advice and it will be followed..but it just seems counter-intuitive that you have to use a router to connect a stand-alone pc to a network printer


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A network printer is for connecting to a network so multiple computers can print to it without having to connect it to one computer and then enabling printer sharing and requiring that computer to be on all the time.

If you only want to use this printer for one computer, you connect it directly, not through a router, not using a network cable, but by using the USB connection.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

ok thats that sorted out! thanks for all your info and time.


----------

